# Over the River and through the woods - snow in Mass.



## webbie (Nov 24, 2005)

Ah, powder snow.....3 inches so far on Turkey Day, and more on the way....
But it is supposed to turn to rain - I hope not.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 24, 2005)

Well Craig, you beat me to it. I was debating the suitability of whether or not to post these, but since you've opened the hand, I'll up the ante. I've also been wanting to try out the new thumbnail thing to see how it works....

Mother Nature "Blessed" us with 10" last night and another 10" supposedly coming today. I beleive it because these shots were taken at 8 A.M. this morning, and it's still going strong out there. I think the woodpile shot is appropriate in that I fully expect that by March I will have to dig DOWN to the pile, instead of just to it.

Willhound


----------



## webbie (Nov 24, 2005)

Willhound said:
			
		

> Well Craig, you beat me to it. I was debating the suitability of whether or not to post these, but since you've opened the hand, I'll up the ante. I've also been wanting to try out the new thumbnail thing to see how it works....
> 
> Mother Nature "Blessed" us with 10" last night and another 10" supposedly coming today. I beleive it because these shots were taken at 8 A.M. this morning, and it's still going strong out there. I think the woodpile shot is appropriate in that I fully expect that by March I will have to dig DOWN to the pile, instead of just to it.
> 
> Willhound



My pics were that dark also... thank goodness for Photoshop Elements and the "levels" command! Cameras have a tough time with all that bright white!


----------



## Willhound (Nov 24, 2005)

Actually, at 8 A.M. this morning it still wasn't full daylight out yet, so that's the natural light level.
By the end of December we will have daylight here from about 8:45 A.M. to around 4 P.M.
It's usually go to work in the dark and arrive home in the dark. This is also a big mining area so some of the folks that work underground never see daylight from December to March if they work steady dayshift.


----------

